# Frank what do you think of this Rhom



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

notice the Eyes.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

also the tail. i was told by the shipper S. Niger







Looks totaly different from the other Rhoms at the same size also the tail is all black unlike the other ones. fish is 10"-11" maybe bigger


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

?


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

how much?


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Jimmyhf6 said:


> how much?


 850.00


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ill give you $20 for him


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I think you should charge like 800$ for him, cuz of the differences of the other rhoms that are 850$!


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

if this fish turns out to be what i think its going to be it will be worth about 4 times that amount and it won't be for sale. My personal fish for everyone to envy.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

aquascape said:


> if this fish turns out to be what i think its going to be it will be worth about 4 times that amount and it won't be for sale. My personal fish for everyone to envy.


 ohh ok.
So thats worth a lot more?
I was thinking that it was going to be a lot cheaper cuz of what has had it done.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yo pedro.. lets hit up ave p on saturday


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

S.Niger, isn't that the fish that doesn't exist?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

aquascape said:


> if this fish turns out to be what i think its going to be it will be worth about 4 times that amount and it won't be for sale. My personal fish for everyone to envy.


 Are you referring to Serrasalmus Gibbus?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

s. goudingi!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

oops double post...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> aquascape Posted on Aug 13 2004, 05:08 AM
> if this fish turns out to be what i think its going to be it will be worth about 4 times that amount and it won't be for sale. My personal fish for everyone to envy.


Read this to your friend about S. niger. Doubt he will use this name for very long. Not sure what you think it is, but it is a nice S. rhombeus.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I notice bigger Rhoms seem to lose there sparkle and the red eyes seem to get dark, almost black giving the entire Rhom a 'S. Niger' appearance. Could it be just old age gives the appearance of a true 'jet' black Rhom?

VERY nice Rhom by the way!!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Whatever it is it looks amazing, I want it!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

no such thing as S. Niger. This was a old term used until it was the S. Rhombeous was replaced. S. Niger = S. rhom


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

aquascape said:


> Jimmyhf6 said:
> 
> 
> > how much?
> ...










wow on the price. However its a baller fish so you gots to pay the $$$.

Why cant these nice Ps be cheaper so the average joe can afford it.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

then no1 would want them if everyone had them.. u pay for the rarity..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> o snap its eric Posted on Aug 13 2004, 08:33 AM
> Why cant these nice Ps be cheaper so the average joe can afford it.


The larger the fish, the harder it is to ship in terms of cost and containment, besides, these are dinner plate fishes, most are eaten than shipped.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

if thats the case and i was a native in the amazon where they fish P's out, i rather eat the sucker than letting someone charge a big hefty price tag on it.

yummy


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks just like my 10-11" in my aviaiter,nice dark color like mine


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks very similar to mine. Have you figured out what it is yet?









http://www.geocities.com/alaskanj92/RhomasaurusRex.html


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

just looks like a puruvian rhomb to me maybe guyana?


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

S.niger ?????? S.rhom.-Peru would be closer, still bad mo fo though.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

That looks like a very interesting fish. What was the point about the eyes? Are they not red?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

someone pointed out that the eyes are red, just really dark red so that it seems black.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I didnt bring this back.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID completed. Any further discussion please start a new thread at appropriate forum.


----------

